# Commercial electric hot water heater



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Need to replace a 40 gal. electric water heater in one of my buildings, 14 yr. old Lochinvar, but is a 277v. heater. Building was built under '96 BOCA. All of these water heaters are NOT ASME-rated. Used to be that all electric water heaters installed in a commercial building had to be ASME rated. Now all that the code says is that it meets UL 1453/174. Can I / should I use a standard water heater, swap out the 240v. elements for 277v., or go with the 277v. Rheem commercial model? I'm pushing for the 277v model, want no liability issues, but...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go with the Rheem Commcercial it is built for 277 volts and the amp load :whistling2:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Go with the Rheem Commcercial it is built for 277 volts and the amp load :whistling2:


 The PM approved of that, thank goodness...


----------

